# ISO recipe for whole wheat rolls/muffins



## vilasman (Apr 21, 2008)

A long time ago, my mom and I took a bread making class and we learned to make whole wheat rolls.  She thinks she might be able to come up with the recipe, if she does, i'll post it, but in case she can't...

let me describe them and maybe it will ring a bell with someone. This description will be a little weak. As i remember they were as light and fluffy as a good kracky kreme when they were hot. They were made either with straight whole wheat flour or a mix with all purpose. I was about 16 the last time I made them, which is getting to be 30 years ago, my how time flies. It was a very simple recipe and all I really remember is making them , dipping them in melted butter and then honey and popping them in my mouth and eating them like mini donuts. Any ideas?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 21, 2008)

They sound yummy, vilasman.  I can't help you, but there are several bread bakers here who are avid whole wheat users.  Perhaps one or more will come to your aid.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a recipe:

Cooks.com - Recipe - Whole Wheat Bread Or Rolls


----------

